# Email MX Backup mit ISPConfig3



## andy0815 (23. Nov. 2011)

Hallo,

ich betreibe zur Zeit 2 Server, auf beiden ist ISPConfig 3 installiert und auf beiden läuft Postfix. Der erste Server wird als Webserver verwendet, der zweite als Emailserver. Nun möchte ich einen MX Backup für den Mailserver auf dem Webserver einrichten. 
Diese Anleitung (HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Postfix als Backup MX einrichten) habe ich gesehen, aber dann auch festgestellt, dass die "relay_domains" Einträge usw. von ISPConfig in der Datenbank verwaltet werden. Also kann ich diese Schritte nicht durchführen für die Einrichtung des MX Backup auf dem 2. Server. Die entsprechenden MX Einträge auf dem DNS sind natürlich schon gemacht.

Hier im Forum habe ich in einem Beitrag am Rande gelesen, dass es zum Einrichten eines MX Backup auf dem zweiten Server reicht, im ISPConfig des zweiten Mailservers unter "Email -> globale Filter -> Relay-Empfänger" die entsprechenden Emailadressen einzutragen. Ist das korrekt? 
Die beiden Server sind bei mir komplett getrennt, beide mit eigenem ISPConfig.


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2011)

> Hier im Forum habe ich in einem Beitrag am Rande gelesen, dass es zum Einrichten eines MX Backup auf dem zweiten Server reicht, im ISPConfig des zweiten Mailservers unter "Email -> globale Filter -> Relay-Empfänger" die entsprechenden Emailadressen einzutragen. Ist das korrekt?


Ja, das ist richtig. Du musst natürlich auch noch den Transport in ISPConfig anlegen.

Das Backup MX Tutorial auf das Du oben verweist ist nicht kompatibel mit ISPConfig, da man einen Backup MX direkt in ISPConfig einrichten kann.


----------



## andy0815 (23. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Ja, das ist richtig. Du musst natürlich auch noch den Transport in ISPConfig anlegen.


Also das bedeutet, ich muss unter E-Mail Routing entsprechend die Domain angeben, wenn für diese Domains Mails ankommen, dann leite die weiter an den Mailserver? Reicht es da, wenn man die Domain eingibt also von der Emailadresse info@meinedomain.de trägt man nur unter "Domain" meinedomain.de ein oder  muss man hier die komplette Emailadresse eingeben? Diese routet man dann per SMTP weiter an die Aderesse des Mailservers.


----------



## Till (24. Nov. 2011)

Du gibst da nur die Domain an.


----------

